# Old stuff found in the basement of a bar



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

LectrOmatic! fun pics.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is that SO cord, or 10/3?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Is that photo play trick on moi ?? 

The copper pipe front of fuse box or that is below of the fuse box ??

Merci.
Marc


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Marc i think it starts out in front and bends a bit crooked so the right side ends up a hair under the fuse box cover.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> This is wiring for an old walk-in freezer box. It was longer being used so someone decided to use the line side power for a new ice maker upstairs. The ice maker was 240 volts but required a neutral and worked well "intermittently" for the past 5 years. The EGC was being used as the neutral.
> 
> Here's that neutral.
> 
> ...


Was the Ice compressor run thru my old GE starter?
This is a 1936 starter that used ground for the 120v coil. It was still working 2 years ago when I cut it free. The motor had long since been removed. But they were to bag it as a haz-mat for disposal due to the asbestos arc shields. 
I went back yesterday & it's still hanging.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Is that SO cord, or 10/3?


That's just a straight up old extension cord from either "Rickels" or "Channel".


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Still working after 70 years !
they dont make them like that any more!



Wirenuting said:


> Was the Ice compressor run thru my old GE starter?
> This is a 1936 starter that used ground for the 120v coil. It was still working 2 years ago when I cut it free. The motor had long since been removed. But they were to bag it as a haz-mat for disposal due to the asbestos arc shields.
> I went back yesterday & it's still hanging.


----------

